# هل كون الله مثلث الأقانيم يشبع قلبى وإحتياجاتى النفسية العميقة!!!!؟



## Br-Andrew (11 أكتوبر 2006)

بعيداً عن عقيدة الثالوث من وجهة النظر الأهوتية 
هل تدرك أن كون الله مثلث الأقانيم هذا يشبع قلب الأنسان والأحتياجات النفسية للأنسان
أولا بحسب هرم ماسلو لتصنيف الأحتياجات الأساسية للأنسان هناك الأحتياجات الجسدية من ماكل ومشرب و.............الخ
لكن هناك أحتياجات نفسية عميقة ومهمة جدا لدى كل أنسان هى :
-1الأحتياج إلى الأنتماء والأمان
- 2الأحتياج إلى الحب 
- 3الأحتياج إلى الأنجاز وتحقيق الذات
قبل أن أتطرق كيف الأنسان مصمم لكى يشبع هذة الأحتياجات الثلاثة النفسية الأساسية من الله المثلث الأقانيم دعنى أن أبلور هذة الأحتياجات أكثر وسيطرتها على الأنسان وكيف يسعى بكل الطرق لملٌ هذة الأحتياجات بالوسائل البشرية

- 1ليحصل على الأمان والانتماء يسعى ليحصل على جنسية دوله عظمى أو داخل دولته ينتمى إلى حزب معين قوى أو تيار سياسى أو حتى فريق كرة قدم مشهور كل هذا ليملا هذا الأحتياج القوى داخله ويردد أمام نفسة وللأخرين أنا أنتمى للبلد الفلانى أو الحزب الفلانى أو حتى كمومنين إلى الكنيسة الفلانية .
- 2ليحصل على الحب : داخل كل أنسان أحتياج لقوى لأن يُحب فهناك من يستعطى الحب من بشر بل ويقدم تنازلات أخلاقيه وروحيه ليحصل على الحب والقبول [/
COLOR]- 3القدرة على تحقيق الذات : يتفانى الأنسان ليصل مركز معين معين أو الحصول على وظيفه معينه من خلالها يحقق ذاتة والبعض يقضى حياته فى الحصول على المال ظنا منة أنه يحقق ذاته أو ينشغل بأمور حتى ولو كانت حسنة مثل تربية الأولاد أو نشاط أجتماعى معين أو ......................... الخ 
لكن هل كل هذه الأمور يمكن أن تشبع إحتياجات الأنسان النفسية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
الجواب بكل تاكيد لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
لماذا؟
كثيرون حصلوا على معظم أو كل هذه الأمور وهم أتعس البشر. 
وهناك تقارير مروعه عن نسبة الأنتحار بين البشر سنويا و النسبة الأكثر فى الدول الأكثر ثراء ورفاهيه وتسديد أحتيات الإنسان
هل فكرت لماذا؟ رغم كل محاولات الأنسان ورغم وصوله لأمور كثيرة ، لكن لم يصل إلى الشبع . 

عزيزى عندما خلق الله الإنسان نفخ فيه نسمه حياة وصمم الله الأنسان لتكون له علاقه معه ويشبع من خلاله لأننا فينا نسمة من الله 
لا نستطيع أن نُسير السيارة المصصمة لكى تسير بالغاز الطبيعى بالبنزين أو العكس . 
وأذا فعلنا فاننا نعرض السيارة للتخريب
فكيف تطلب أن تجد راحتك وإشباع أحتياجاتك بعيد عن الله وأنت مصمم لكى تكون فى علاقة مع الله ولا تجد الشبع الكامل بعيد عنه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
فكيف يسدد الله ويملا هذة الأحتياجات ؟ 
هذة الأحتياجات العميقة لا يمكن أن يملاها ويشبعها الشبع الكامل سوى الله فى المسيحية وأقصد هنا الله فى المسيحية هو الله الواحد ولكن وحدانية جامعه (الأب والابن والروح القدس(
1 –1 الأحتياج للأنتماء والأمان : 
يقول الأنجيل أنظروا ايه محبة أعطانا الآب حتى نُدعى أولاد الله (1يو1:3(
كل أنسان تائب أمن بالمسيح هو ينتمى إلى عائله الله. ألله يدعونا أولاد لله ، الله يتباننا وتكون علاقتنا به ليس علاقة العبد فقط ونحن لاننكر أننا عبيد الله ولكن هو فى محبتة يعاملنا كاولاد له 
أليس هذا ما يشبع القلب فعلا ويملا تماما أحتياج الأنسان الى الأنتماء . أنا أنتمى ألى الله الاب ، أنا ضمن عائلة الله ، أنا أبن لله........... هل تعتقد هذا الأنتماء الا يغنيك عن أى شى ويتضاءل أمامه كل أنتماء بشرى يكفينى أننى أبن لله......... مجدا للرب عنما تصدق الكتاب المقدس وإعلان الله فى نعمته أنك أبن لله يمتلى أحتياجك للأنتماء ويكون أنتمائك لأمور أخرى بدافع دورك فى المجتمع وليس لكى تملا احتياجك لأنه كونك أبن لله هذا يشبع ويملا أحتياجك
- 2الأحتياج الى الحب :
ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسة لأجل أحبائه (يو13:15(
، نعم هناك شخص أحبك محبة أبديه محبة غير مشروطة محبة عملية مضحية حتى أنة مات من أجلك على الصليب هو المسيح ( الله الأبن(
عندما تومن بالمسيح وتستقبل محبتة هذا الحب الألهى يغمر قلبك ويملا احتياجك للحب لأنه حب عظيم حب سامى حب لاحدود لا طول ولاعمق ولا ارتفاع ساعتها تصرخ مع بولس (محبة المسيح تحصرنى(
- 3القدرة على تحقيق الذات :
يعدنا الكتاب المقدس أنتم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم ، أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم ( 1كو 16:3(
نعم وقبل أن صعد المسيح إلى السماء وعدنا بأنه سوف يرسل لنا الروح المعزى ، الله لم يعطنا روح الفشل بل روح القوه والمحبة والنصح 
لدينا قوه الروح القدس ( الله الروح القدس ) فينا كمومنين يحقق فينا وبنا أمور رائعه فى ملكوت الله ويملا هذا ألحتياج من خلال عمل الروح القدس فيك واستخدامة لك فى ملكوت الله
يعاتب ألله البشر ويقول تركونى أنا ينبوع الحياة ونقروا لأنفسهم آبارا أبارا مشققه لا تنضب ماء
هل تسعى إلى الأن لكى تملا إحتياجاتك النفسيه من غير الله أقول لك من خبرة شخصيه لن تصل إلى شى لأنى كما ذكرت سابقا نحن مصممون لأن نشبع من الله ونجد أحتياجاتنا فيه
تعالى اليه تائبا عن خطاياك وبعدك عنه ليملا كل أحتياجاتك وتكون: أبن لله 
تتمتع بمحبة المسيح
يسكن فيك الروح القدس
هل رأيت معى روعه الهنا المثلت الأقانيم ؟
هل تستطيع أن تشكر وتفرح وتتهلل بالله المثلث الأقانيم الذى يشبع أحتياجاتنا؟ 
هل تفتخر بالله كونه اله واحد مثلث الأقانيم؟


----------



## Fadie (11 أكتوبر 2006)

اخ اندرو انا سعيد جدا انك شرفت المنتدى و دائما اسمعك فى البالتوك

فعلا وحدانية الله الجامعة هى كل ما يحتاج له الانسان ليشبع عطشه من جميع النواحى الحياتية

ربنا يباركك و نتمنى نرى منك تأملات معزية اخرى


----------



## Br-Andrew (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*الأخ Fadie

رائع جداً أن أجد أخوة أحباء مثلك 
كم أسعدنى ترحيبك ولمسة الحب هذة وأتوق أن أعرفك أنا كمان
لكنى لست بذكائك حتى أتعرف عليك بهذة السرعة 
الرب يباركك *


----------



## Fadie (11 أكتوبر 2006)

لاء حضرتك متعرفنيش بس انا بسمعك دايما و فعلا تعزيت كثيرا من تأملك و احسست بالامل


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه ..

الاخ الحبيب .. *Br-Andrew*

موضوع جميل فعلا وتاملات رائعه فى إحتواء الثالوث الاقدس لحياتنا .. فقط لو سلمناها له بكامل إرادتنا ... 

الحقيقة أننى استفدت كثيراً من هذه الكلمات 

الحية 


صلواتك


----------



## sparrow (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*موضوع رائع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## avram (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل كون الله مثلث الأقانيم يشبع قلبى وإحتياجاتى النفسية العميقة!!!!؟*

قال أحدهم أن قلب الإنسان مخروطي أقرب إلى المثلث.
والعالم كله عبارة عن كرة أى دائرة.
وأن وضعنا الدائرة داخل المثلث، لا يُمكن أن يمتلىء بالكامل.
لكن تبقى زوياه الثلاثة فارغة.
ولا يُمكن أن يملا قلب الإنسان المثلث الإ الله المثلث الآقانيم
 الرب يبارككم


----------

